

An Inside Look At Facebook Questions: The Next “Killer App” Of Facebook - jedwhite
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/23/facebook-questions/

======
wendroid
> it “seems to be more intimate/fun/terse than intellectual/useful/detailed.”

woo, FB invented user polls, one more thing to Hide

